
Online LLVM-based C++ REPL - entelechy
http://fiddle.jyt.io
======
mynegation
It is a great idea in general and a technical feat in itself. It is just that
C++ is not the best language for that type of programming. It may work OK for
toy to lower-middle size of projects, but for big projects compilation time
starts to pile up pretty quickly. One reason for that is C legacy of header
files that are recompiled for each and every translation unit (yes there are
PCH but they are unwieldy and require a lot of babysitting and sometimes take
back almost all of the time you gain from their usage). Another is C++
language grammar: C++ requires 3 (three!) syntax passes to be parsed
correctly. Then there is also all the template and metaprogramming magic which
is Turing complete (Just look at Facebook Fatal C++ library - I am still
undecided if they are for real or it is an elaborate trolling).

~~~
roel_v
Yes, C++ takes long to compile compared to other languages. But I never
understood the problems people have with precompiled headers. They've worked
just fine, without any tweaking or babysetting, for me since Visual Studio 6.
That's 15+ years. I don't know how/if the implementations of gcc or clang
work, but using the msvc compiler precompiled headers are braindead simple.

~~~
jcelerier
they work just fine with GCC & Clang, too. If you use CMake, I recommend the
cotire library : it's one line to add to get PCH on all platforms.

------
naveen99
Very nice !

I played around with it a little.

It doesn't crash on errors, just prints a helful error message.

Time for one more attempt at teaching my son programming, with c++ this time !

previous discussion with more info:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11478301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11478301)

~~~
VodkaHaze
Does it support the entire STL?

------
lipun4u
It's good, supports concurrency also !!!

[http://fiddle.jyt.io/github/9a340a40988f79264c3686a90d2d80e3](http://fiddle.jyt.io/github/9a340a40988f79264c3686a90d2d80e3)

~~~
karlyfungus
Why is the _name_ variable not output in the worker threads?

------
naveen99
License says beta version says it collects usage info and sends back time and
date of each call to jyt.

Would be nice to be able to opt out of that.

